# Rote Maden Ja oder Nein ?



## -FishHunter- (30. Juli 2011)

hallo habe mal eine frage !

mich würde interessieren ob man noch mit roten maden in nrw oder holland angeln darf ! 

denn ich sehe in manchen videos immer wieder das mit roten maden gefischt wird ! 

z.b hier : http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/friedfischangeln/gezielt-auf-kapitale-brassen-2655.html

es gibt auch noch ein video vom team browning wo mit roten maden gefischt wird ! 

manche sagen das z.b in holland nur in fliesgewässern damit gefischt werden darf ! 

ich würde mich freuen wenn mich mal einer zu 100 % aufklären könnte ! 

wenn es geht mit einem link wo genaues steht !


----------



## gründler (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rote Maden Ja oder Nein ?*

Moin

Offizell in ganz Deutschland Verboten,wegen Nahrungsmittelgesetz/Tierfuttergesetz.

In Holland soweit ich weiß seit 2 Jahren Verboten.
Madenschleudern gelten in Holland als Waffe und sind da auch Verboten.


Zu Videos,es gibt Länder wo sie erlaubt sind da werden diese.Angelvideos z.t. gedreht.Oder die 2.te Option = Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.

Auf Ausschreibungen für Wettkämpfe in der EU steht entweder drauf Verboten oder nicht Verboten.

Also in NRW offizell ganz sicher Verboten aber wie gesagt wo kein Kläger........

lg


----------



## grazy04 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rote Maden Ja oder Nein ?*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Offizell in ganz Deutschland Verboten,wegen Nahrungsmittelgesetz/Tierfuttergesetz.
> 
> lg



haste da vlt genauere Infos? Ich find da nix. Ich weis nur das die Dinger verboten waren zu Zeiten wo noch mit ner Chemiekalie eingfärbt wurde. Das soll sich aber geändert haben ?!?


----------



## gründler (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rote Maden Ja oder Nein ?*

Must du mal unter Tierfuttergesetz wühlen,das färben von futter für Tiere die der Menschlichen Nahrung dienen ist Verboten...usw.Ausser mit färbern die von der Eu zugelassen sind,bloß die funktionieren meist nicht zum färben von Maden.

Auf der Dose mit roten färber der in De.in Nahrung absolut verboten ist,ist nen Totenkopf drauf und nen toter fisch der vorm Wasser auf Land liegt.Dieser färber für rote Maden wird noch von allen Madenzuchten benutzt,nur ist der nicht überall erlaubt.

Das füttern mit diesen färber bei Mäusen führte zu Krebs Geschwüren Missbildungen.....und schädigt Wasserorganismen mehrere Jahre.

Die Strafe wenn ein Deutscher Händler welche Importiert liegt zwischen 25.000-50.000€ wenn er erwischt wird angezeigt....etc.

Auch wenn ich es schon etliche mal erwähnt habe,hier im AB unter Rote Maden,Madenzucht,Maden färben....... gucken,da hab ich etliches erklärt.

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/lfgb/


lg


----------



## Andal (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rote Maden Ja oder Nein ?*

Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit reichlich die Möglichkeit rote und weiße Maden im Vergleich zu fischen. Alles was ich dabei festgestellt habe, ist dass es keinen signifikanten Unterschied gibt. Beide fangen gleich gut, oder schlecht, je nach dem, was für einen Tag man erwischt.

Der größte Reiz, der von roten, oder anderweitig gefärbten Maden ausgeht, ist der des verbotenen... was Angler nicht darf, das reizt ihn besonders zu tun! 

Bleibt bei den weißen Maden und wenn ihr meint, es müsse unbedingt ein farblicher Anreiz geboten werden, dann probiert mal auftreibende künstliche Maden neben echten Krabblern am Haken, oder einem kleinen Klecks Mystic rot am Hakenschenkel.

Wenn man mit reichlicher Madenfütterung eine Art "Feeding Frency" erzeugt, dann fangen die auftreibenden Kunstmaden sogar oft besser, als natürliche am Haken. Das rührt allerdings nicht von der Farbe her, sondern durch die Tatsache, dass sich das Bündel am Haken, oder am sehr feinen Haar, anders verhält. Eben wie ein Pop Up beim Karpfenfischen.

Rote Maden sind jedenfalls keinen Beschaffungsaufwand wert!


----------



## grazy04 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rote Maden Ja oder Nein ?*

@gründler

Danke.... werd mal genauer lesen. 
Wunderte mich nur, da ich zu 100% weis das es ohne Probleme möglich ist auch hier in DE rote Maden über nen Ködergroßhandel zu bekommen (also als Wiederverkäufer!)


----------



## Case (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rote Maden Ja oder Nein ?*

Ich habe früger bevorzugt mit den Gelben geangelt. Die fingen mit Abstand am Besten. Heute nimm ich eben Weiße, und häng noch eine verpuppte dazu. Das funktioniert auch besser als Weiß pur. Wenns unbedingt Rot sein muß, dann kann ich ein Rutwurmstück ranhängen. Die kriege ich immer im Kompost.

Case


----------



## hamburger Jung (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rote Maden Ja oder Nein ?*

Ich fange mit Caster-Made-Mix meist besser wenn ich auf Rotaugen ansitze. Aber ob es an der rötlichen Färbung der Caster liegt?


----------



## Andal (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rote Maden Ja oder Nein ?*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es am geringeren spzifischen Gewicht, b.z.w. am Auftrieb liegt. Solche Köder saugt der Fisch einfach leichter ein; sie erwecken weniger Mißtrauen, weil sie eben weniger Widerstand bieten.


----------



## Case (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rote Maden Ja oder Nein ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass es am geringeren spzifischen Gewicht, b.z.w. am Auftrieb liegt. Solche Köder saugt der Fisch einfach leichter ein; sie erwecken weniger Mißtrauen, weil sie eben weniger Widerstand bieten.



Dann wäre es ja venünftig das Vorfach gut einzufetten. Die Fische hätten dann auch mehr Möglichkeit den Köder beim Absinken zu erwischen. Gute Theorie, irgendwie einleuchtend.#6

Ich werde keine roten Maden verwenden. Wenn das Färbemittel tatsächlich so schädlich ist, dann verzichte ich halt drauf. 

Case


----------



## grazy04 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rote Maden Ja oder Nein ?*



Case schrieb:


> Wenn das Färbemittel tatsächlich so schädlich ist, dann verzichte ich halt drauf.
> 
> Case



Genau das ist die Frage! Ist es das noch oder wurde das Verfahren bzw das Mittel zum färben geändert? 
Was aber stimmt: Ich habe es testen können (2mal) und besser gefangen habe ich mit roten Maden auch nicht!


----------



## gründler (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rote Maden Ja oder Nein ?*

Moin

Es gab hier in meiner nähe ein Händler der hat Rote Maden offizell angeboten,die gingen weg wie warme Semmel und rumgesprochen hat sich das auch ruck zuck,es dauerte nicht lange und es kam zur Anzeige.

Der Händler exestiert heute nicht mehr und sein Laden ist dicht,ok das lag sicher nicht nur an den Maden,aber ich glaube die Strafe hat ihn sehr weh getan und ist wohl auch nicht unschuldig am schliessen des Geschäftes.


Ich kann euch nur aus erfahrung erzählen und soweit ich weiß ist der färber immer noch der gleiche wie damals 1980 als es noch überall alle farben gab.

Das schlimme ist das kaum eine farbe beim füttern in die fettschichten der Made dringt,fast alle gängigen erlaubten färber sind anders aufgebaut wie die Verbotenen,darum können sie nicht von der Made aufgenommen werden, zb.Lebensmittelfarbe egal ob vom Bäcker oder Discounter kann die Made nicht färben weil sie nicht in der lage ist in die fettschichten der Made zu gelangen.
Die Made trägt dann nur einen Roten Magen und Rote gefäße aufn Rücken,der rest bleibt weiß.
Um aber durchgehend zu färben brauch es halt eine gewisse Sparte färber mit bestimmten eigenschaften.

Ich werde auch oft gefragt warum ich die Stoffe nicht nenne,das mache ich aus dem grund nicht weil ich Angler kenne und weil ich weiß wie sie ticken,nicht alle aber genug sagen sich Sch...drauf bestell/besorg den färber und los gehts.Aber da ich die risiken am eigenen Leib kenne und weiß wie dieses färber ticken schweige ich weiter wie rein Grab.

Für gelbe Maden kann man Karkuma Gelbgewürz nehmen,Maden 2-3 Std drin rum laufen lassen und sie sind gelb,gibs auch von Sensas,oder in der Gewürzabteilung von xxxx

Rote Grün Blaue Lila Schwarze Neon Maden komplett durchgefärbt können nur beim züchten (fressen) mit gewissen mitteln diese farbe erreichen. 



Und wie gesagt natürlich gibt es wege Maden mit farbe zu bekommen auch über Händler,nur offizell ist es halt Verboten.

Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.........wenn doch nen Kläger kann es aber teuer werden.


lg


----------



## -FishHunter- (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rote Maden Ja oder Nein ?*

naja mehr infos dazu bitte ! denn manche sagen in holland an der maas dürfte man mit roten maden fischen ! 

aber nochwas wenn das mit der farbe verboten ist bei maden dann dürfte es auch kein gefärbtes futter geben !!!! also irgendwie ist da doch was komisch ! denn es gibt auch gelbes rotes grünes und auch schwarzes futter ! oder die bolies mit fluo !
und futter mit vogelmist ist ja auch nicht gerade gesund wenn der fisch das frist ! 

brauche mehr input ^^


----------



## hf22 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rote Maden Ja oder Nein ?*

Warum brauchst du mehr input? In den Ausschreibungen der Hegefischen steht das GEFÄRBTE MADEN UND FUTTER verbotn sind. BASTA.

MFG


----------



## -FishHunter- (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rote Maden Ja oder Nein ?*

was das denn ? was hat deine antwort mit meiner frage zu tun ???? 
und bitte freundlich bleiben danke !!!!


----------



## wilhelm (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rote Maden Ja oder Nein ?*

FishHunter Klick hier.
In den Niederlanden ist das Angeln mit roten Maden nicht erlaubt.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Case (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rote Maden Ja oder Nein ?*



-FishHunter- schrieb:


> aber nochwas wenn das mit der farbe verboten ist bei maden dann dürfte es auch kein gefärbtes futter geben !!!! also irgendwie ist da doch was komisch ! denn es gibt auch gelbes rotes grünes und auch schwarzes futter ! oder die bolies mit fluo !
> und futter mit vogelmist ist ja auch nicht gerade gesund wenn der fisch das frist !



Kommt wohl auf das Färbemittel an.  Wie Gründler schrieb, bekommt man Maden mit einem Gewürz gelb...Danke für den Tip. Nur gibts halt vielleicht nix wirksames Rotes für Maden, außer einer Chemiebombe. 

Case


----------



## strawinski (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rote Maden Ja oder Nein ?*

mach zwei echte und ne rote gummimade drauf und warte


----------



## -FishHunter- (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rote Maden Ja oder Nein ?*

ja gummi geht auch das kenn ich ^^ 

aber komisch ist es auch wenn ich maden kaufe so wie heute fürs we dann sind immer ein einige rote dabei ^^


----------



## Dunraven (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rote Maden Ja oder Nein ?*



hf22 schrieb:


> Warum brauchst du mehr input? In den Ausschreibungen der Hegefischen steht das GEFÄRBTE MADEN UND FUTTER verbotn sind. BASTA.
> 
> MFG



Schöne Einzelmeinung, ich kenne genug wo sie nicht extra verboten sind. Ich kenne auch genug wo gefärbtes Futter verwendet wird, mache ich selber auch gerne, Es gibt vereinzelt Fischen wo sowas verboten ist, aber viele machen sich da gar nicht so einen Kopf drum und verbieten es nicht.


----------

